# Rectal Wall Thickening



## JOgielo (Dec 3, 2010)

Can some one out there help me find a ICD-9 Code for Rectal Wall Thickening.  Thanks.


----------



## srinivas r sajja (Dec 3, 2010)

i'd go with 569.49


----------



## preserene (Dec 4, 2010)

JOgielo, did you mean rectal Mucosa or serosal layer OR Retcus muscle(Abdominal Wall) thickening?


----------



## capricew (Dec 4, 2010)

How was the rectal wall thickening found?  On ct scan?  
If so look at 793.4


----------

